# Oats with protein



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

Am i being a proper numptee now, but a good few times ive added some porride oats to my shake for extra cals and filling, used a hand blender to mix, but its rubbish so its tsill bitty. But i done it the other day and my old gir said '' why am i using porridge otas, they havent been cooked?''

Now, to cook porridge theyve gotta be warmed with water or milk, so am i using the worng oats here? Are there perhaps oats you can buy that can be just thrown into a shake? im using normal porridge oats from tesco

cheers


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

thats fine mate loads of people do it. :thumb:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Raw oats are fine in a shake. Either blend with a proper blender (about £20 for a reasonable one that will do the job), or buy the oats in powder form.

You can cook the oats and eat them normally of course. Get a decent flavoured protein, cook the oats with water, and then stir in the protein powder after the oats cool a bit.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

i thought so. cheers mate, thought i was boing a plonker lol. Just gotta use a proper blender i think as it was a bit bitty. Its gonna be 40g whey, some oats, maybe a banana, but its strawberry so not the best


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

just put em in raw imo! mix with some protein powder and whatever else and job done!


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Get your self the fine oats from my-protein:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tesco...56p a bag..milled oats


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I nuke mine with semi skimmed milk then add the powder ;-) eat in a bowl


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

Im liking the sound of that Tom Jones, not bad price either, if theyre fine then i can mix them easier

I aint a fan of strawberry prridge warm lol


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

rob249 said:


> Im liking the sound of that Tom Jones, not bad price either, if theyre fine then i can mix them easier
> 
> I aint a fan of strawberry prridge warm lol


Yea they mix quite well, just makes your shake a little thicker. My-protein do a good range, I order most of my supps with them..


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

kool cheers mate may give that a go, as my oats are tesco ones and my hand blender is pants so if theyre a fine powder should be ok

good carb content too. how long does a puch last ya?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.bulkwhey.co.uk/carbohydrates/100-ground-oats-powder-25kg.html is allot of oats for not allot of money


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I go through about 300g of oats a day. Stuart Core on here used to go through upto 1kg a day if I'm correct.

No problem eating them raw.


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

good lord thats alot of oats!!!!! 25kg bag, my old girl buys 25kg of compost for the garden!!!

Im gonna have a bash at my ones at home now i think, as my blender is rubbish i may just need to blend for longer or invest in a proper one

I would like to have an extra 500kcals per day, if i can do this twice a day that would be good wouldnt it? As a mid morning snack and evening


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

Just given the tesco vaue porridge oats a bash, my digital weighing scale was crap, it said something like 9 1/4 or something, but it was around a handful i think, 2 scoops of strawberry Phd Pharma Whey, and 350ml of water, and it was OK, not great but ok, it was still very bitty, but more like drinking thick thick sandy water. Should i add more water, and i think i need to invest in a better blender with a lid so it dont squirt everywhere. Anything else i could use in the shake?


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

i love em..i have 400g of oats a day mixed uncooked with cold water, its my staple carb food.

i have each serving with or after a protein source, andin tesco you can get a 2kg bag for £1.40


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

I think that maybe the one i got, quite a small bag and its tesco value. I have no idea how much i just had there, but was a handful i think with 350ml of water. Im not gonna take a blender to work, so if i mixed the oats and water at 6.00am, (before i head to work), leave it in my shaker, and then add my powder at 10.30am, it wont curdle or nowt will it? It can be my mid morn snack instead of just plain protein.

Prob gonna have maybe 2 servings per day of it. Somedays i dont have hardly any carbs, due to lack fo break time etc, but this could help


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

id take the oats dry, and mix with the water and protein when you want them


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

I TAKE THE KIDS READY BREK IN MY SHAKE MIXES TO FINE MULCH WITH PROTEIN AND WATER


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

Ah right ok then. id prefer to use a blender but cant take that to work its too noisy and there are beauty treatments going on near our desk so wouldnt wanna spoil them lol. Dont you blend yours then mate? do ya just sahke them up and have it bitty and pulpy?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

rob249 said:


> Ah right ok then. id prefer to use a blender but cant take that to work its too noisy and there are beauty treatments going on near our desk so wouldnt wanna spoil them lol. Dont you blend yours then mate? do ya just sahke them up and have it bitty and pulpy?


Blend it all together (inc protein) before you head to work and take it with you, adding the protein when you are at work probably wouldnt work very well and its just making a simple thing difficult. I would add more water as well to make it a bit thinner:thumbup1:


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

kool cheemate that would be easier than packing a blender in my kit bag aswell lol

ye i think i will use more water as 350ml with oats and powder was very thick, but gotta say quite easy


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

56p for a kilo bag, ive been had, been paying a £1 a bag in iceland!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i use 50g tesco value oats and water and mike for 3 mins or until it goes quite thick. then i add required amount of protein and stir. then add cinnamon and honey/raisens and banana. bloods lovely i have this for breaky with eggs and pwo.


----------



## crchy (Aug 16, 2009)

i use raw oat 1 oz mixed with 2 scoops whey 1 tabls peanut butter an 1 bannana 1 tbls olive oil. just get it all in mate even some frozen berries could go in. and the oats dont blend to well but i just down the lot


----------

